# Factory Lettering removal process



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I am not sure this is the right place to post this, but here goes anyway. I know I have seen this listed somewhere before, but I can not seem to find it. I am looking for the process and what products people are using to remove the factory lettering from Bachmann Passenger cars that does not harm the paint job. I have a few cars I was to reletter, but want to keep the current paint job. I have sets of Dry transfers for the new lettering that will be applied after to original lettering is removed.

Can anyone direct me to this source of information?

Dan S.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

T.J.'s "superclean" method:

Link to TJ's page

Which inspired me to make this video:



The final result: (the long string of Genesee G Gauge Boxcars)



The Boxcar project was for the clubs 20th Anniversary..I designed the decals and the general scheme of the cars..
Each car had custom "When empty return to" lettering, different for each club member, who could chose their name and town/city..
and each car also has a consecutive "road number" numbers 2011-01 through 2011-18, based on when you signed up for a car.

before:









after:









One thing I didn't do in the video, and I should have!
make sure you wear safety goggles!
Its not super-toxic stuff..but still, you don't want it spattering in your eyes..
An old toothbrush is another good lettering removal tool..

Scot


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Great video Scot! I may add a link to my website, if you don't mind.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 25 Jun 2013 06:49 AM 
Great video Scot! I may add a link to my website, if you don't mind. 



thanks!
and no problem (link)..go ahead!

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im remembering some extra "tips" now, that we learned after I had made that video.. 
we had several "lettering removal and decaling partys" for the club project.. 
where 5 to 10 club members got together to work on all the cars as a group.. 
(we had 18 cars total!) 

Originally I was only letting the lettering "soak" under the cotton for 15 to 20 minutes, before beginning to scrape 
at it with the toothpick..then it required several more re-soaking and re-scraping sessions.. 

But during one of the "lettering removal" partys, one of the club members let his car soak for a solid 30 minutes before removing the 
cotton for the first time, and all the lettering had nearly completely dissolved away! requiring very little extra "scraping".. 

So for these particular cars, soaking for 30 minutes was the "magic number".. 
other cars and inks and paints will vary im sure, but for this particular type of car, 30 minutes of initial soaking worked great.. 

Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot... Excellent video on removing lettering from Bachmann products. Thanks so much for posting it.... 

Have you had the same success with that technique for removing the lettering for other manufacturers?????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Google: removing lettering:mylargescale.com 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/23/aft/118702/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/8/aft/121867/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/120691/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/111764/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Took longer to cut and paste the links than to find these 4 threads. 

Enjoy! 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK since this is the most current topic on this subject, I read on some other model making forum about using *Simple Green* to remove paint and decals, anyone here know anything about that? 

I happen to have a bottle of the green stuff and I need to remove the factory decals off my recently rebuilt 0-6-0T Pikies (but dont want to sand them off and scratch the paint and body all to ****. So before I shorten my life by a day by using acetate I'd like to know if worth bothering with trying the organic stuff. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 25 Jun 2013 01:15 PM 
OK since this is the most current topic on this subject, I read on some other model making forum about using *Simple Green* to remove paint and decals, anyone here know anything about that? 

I happen to have a bottle of the green stuff and I need to remove the factory decals off my recently rebuilt 0-6-0T Pikies (but dont want to sand them off and scratch the paint and body all to ****. So before I shorten my life by a day by using acetate I'd like to know if worth bothering with trying the organic stuff. 

Thanks for any advice. 
Victor.... Simple Green may be a "similar" cleaning product but may not have the same formula..... I've used Simple Green before.... Which takes time... I've been known to hurry the process with acetone and lacquer thinner cut with denatured alcohol... 

Then, it's faster for me to sand off the lettering with 200, 600 and 1200 wet/dry sandpaper used wet.... Rough it off with the 200, smooth with the 600 and polish with the 1200.. Then repaint the whole model, seal with Krylon Crystal Clear Stain, apply decals, let dry for 24 hours and overspray with Krylon Saitn for seal and finish..


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 25 Jun 2013 12:22 PM 
Scot... Excellent video on removing lettering from Bachmann products. Thanks so much for posting it.... 

Have you had the same success with that technique for removing the lettering for other manufacturers????? 



Stan,
I havent yet tried the "super clean" on anything except those Bachmann boxcars..
but I probably will! eventually..when I do, I will post about it..

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan think i'll just bomb it with the acetate. I dont have the patience for the alternate schemes


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use solve set and a eraser that is kind of rough in texture. It takes a little time but it works great. No paint is removed just lettering. Later RJD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great video, Scott, I'll definitely put it to use. I really liked how you took the time to explain all the details. 

I've not done lettering before, but want to. Did you do a video on that as well? Or do you have some suggestions? 

Thanks! 
===>Cliffy


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

What is solve set? Google searches just bring up math stuff.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mickey, I think it is more ''correctly'' called ''Solvaset'',. try searching that topic, I hit over 10 pages on the 1st search....!! 

...Stan will be a great source for this answer also!! Right up his alley, ha!! 

Decal set solutions... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------

